# BHUL and STS mount



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't think it should count as a stabilizer. However, I can see the rule getting abused. It should be amended to read that 1 bolt on, *STRING *dampening device may be used. Just to say "dampener" can be construed as anything that dampens...And a lot of stabilizers do that as well. Next thing you know, they have rear mounted stabs and calling them "dampeners". 

I have one on my hunting rig, but I wouldn't shoot one on my bow for competition. That's just me though.

At the end of the day, I don't shoot BHU, so I'll let you guyz fight it out...


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not from Ontario but this would be really hard to enforce especially with some 08 models having two string stops built right into the bow ie. bears truth 2 and Matthews at the cams


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I could see if people were adding weights etc... that it would count but the fact that it is marketed and sold as a dampener, one could argue that ANY dampener should not be allowed, including things such as limb savers and stuff like that.

I have an Apex7 that does not have the string dampeners built into it and was curious if I could shoot OAA events with an STS dampener.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Currently as of now you cannot use any rear mounted device as it is a stabiliser and it looks like you will not be able to in the new rules as well for target/field but for 3-D stabilisers are not even mentioned so you will be able to use them there.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Stabs are not mentioned in 3D? What does that mean? ANything goes now for BHUL 3D?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

in the curent draft for 3-D rules under general requierments has that when sights and v-bars are allowed they cannot extend more than 12" from point of attachment....no mention of standard stabilisers or how many.

Both BH release(fixed pins) and BH Open have no mention of stabilisers or STS


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Who do we have to bribe to get the STS allowed for field/target? I don't understand why there simply is not one standard set-up for each division. If you shoot BHUL under the OAA, the equipment should be standard across the board, IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes thats correct but it was felt by the majority that we follow the National body, this is one of the downfalls to that. The big thing that really bugs me is that we now have much different rules and equipment for 3-D that doesn't match anybody, it is somewhat close to the IBO which was the intent but the FCA 3-D side never kept up with the changes the IBO did. 

We will have a set standard for all indoor/target/field sections that can be modified but a little growing pains will happen. 

As it happens we have automatic changes to our new rules when Fita/IFAA make them at the international level, we don't have that for 3-D as of yet


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

So for 3D, we can have 5 fixed pins, unlimited stabs as long as neither stab nor sight exceeds 12 inches from the bow? What about speed limit for field?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

For 3-D the class is now called BH release or BH Open, in the release class there isn't any specified number of pins just that they be fixed, and there isn't any specified length for stabilisers but there is for the sight and V-bars.

For field/target/indoors there isn't a speed limit and it is called BH unlimited the sight can be fixed or movable but not have any level or magnification or electronics, the stabiliser can be only 12" from the point of contact to the bow(includes couplers).

please note that if you shoot in an IFAA event internationaly ie WFAC/NAFAC etc there is differences from the new classes.

We are in an effort to have one set of rules for equipment for indoor/field/target but rules of shooting the specific round will follow the international body.ie the OAA Field champs will follow the IFAA rules of shooting but will use the common equipment classes we are moving to. The OAA Target champs will follow the rules of shooting under Fita but will also use the same common class definitions as Field.

This is about as close as we can get and still have some sort of uniformity, not saying we can't tinker later to suit the OAA memberships needs


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow. I hate to say it, but this is not going to help the already struggling 3D clubs out there.

I am a director at Royal City Bowman and we have been struggling the last few years to keep people interested in 3D. Ask any of the clubs and they will tell you there has been a significant drop in shooters. We have managed numbers in the 90s for our spring and fall shoot but mother nature helped us both times this year. I also think our strong turnouts is due to our course being somewhat forgiving and suitable for all skill levels without going through a dozen arrows a round. The top guys will always be competing against each other but at least at our course, the folks that only get out a couple times can walk away with their pride and equipment in one piece.

Our largest class is the BHUL. 90% of the shooters in BHUL use hunting equipment. Some may use a lighter arrow and have some target mods on the bow but generally, the equipment is based on hunting rigs. Because the new _hunter_ class has some very specific rules (ie 4 inch fletch, screw in points) that forces most guys into BHUL. This is the class where the meat and potatoes of our shooters fall into. Add to that the speed rule change and the fact that a lot of these guys with hunting rigs will be coming up against guys with 30 inch stabs, V-bars and 300+ FPS, we could see people starting to shy away. 

Winning is not what drives most people at these shoots but having a feeling of not even having a chance is not going to help out numbers, especially if it is affecting the largest group of shooters.

I hope I am wrong but I really think this is going to be a tough sell to some guy/gals.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> Wow. I hate to say it, but this is not going to help the already struggling 3D clubs out there.
> 
> I am a director at Royal City Bowman and we have been struggling the last few years to keep people interested in 3D.* Ask any of the clubs and they will tell you there has been a significant drop in shooters. *We have managed numbers in the 90s for our spring and fall shoot but mother nature helped us both times this year. I also think our strong turnouts is due to our course being somewhat forgiving and suitable for all skill levels without going through a dozen arrows a round. The top guys will always be competing against each other but at least at our course, the folks that only get out a couple times can walk away with their pride and equipment in one piece.
> 
> ...


This could be alot to do with the fact that there are 2-4 shoots on the same weekends all the time. I consider anything within 2 hours a shoot I would attend. If it wasn't a field shoot in contention, it was a "traditional ONLY" taking players away. Years ago there was Lambton Kent, Forest City, Royal City, Pioneer, Galt , Waterloo and Tavistock....Everyone was there!!! As the sport has gotten bigger, more clubs have gotten into the mix, dividing up the shooters somewhat. I don't think we are chasing away as many as we are dividing up what we have. 

My .02 cents



And..I think the class and speed changes are going mix things up a little, it will take some time to adjust (I still haven't read them). I don't think it will chase people away from still coming out and having a good time.

I clipped this from last years OAA schedule...if you count Saturday, that's alot of shoots. With 2 out of the question for me, which one gets my $$
May 26 10:00 Lambton-Kent Archers 
(14 Field, 14 Hunter) W IFAA 
May 26 - May 27 10:00 Archers of Caledon 
(Canadian FITA / 900) C Target 
May 27 Crooked Arrow 
(4th leg Seaway Challenge) E 3D 
May 27 10:00 Flying Feathers 
(Shotgun) NE 3D 
May 27 Kingsville Wild Goose Archery Club 
(Wild Berry Shoot) W 3D 
May 27 10:00 Lambton-Kent Archers 
(24 FITA Field) W FITA Field 
May 27 Peterborough Fish & Game 
(900 Round) E Target 
May 27 10:00 Royal City Bowmen 
(Trad. Only) C 3D 
May 27 10:00 York County Bowman C Marked 3D


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

its kinda funny because many clubs said the reason the turnout was low was that we didn't use IBO rules, I said be carefull what you wish for. The 3-D scene has been going down for sometime now and it really has nothing to do with rules but most think that if we change this or that the numbers will come back up, after going through this several time I can say that it doesn't, it requiers a more in depth approach. I do feel that something common and stable can't hurt.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

It may be a combination of a whole bunch of things. Too bad really. I have been to shoots where they were the only shoots within 2 hours and seen 30 people total. I wish there were more field shoots around here. I tried my hand at that last summer in Sean's neck of the woods and found it to be a ton of fun.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Rat man, keep in touch with Gilles and I... we love going to Field shoots when we can.

These new rules look like a pain in the arse... just my opinion.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I can understand that they are trying to become more uniform with the FCA but the reason I liked BHUL was that the gear was not that far from my hunting stuff. I would use a slightly more target orientated sight but otherwaise, everything else was hunting stuff. Now, it looks like freestyle with fixed pins.

Count me in on any field shoots. I had a blast shooting field fo rthe first time.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

These new rules look like a pain in the arse... just my opinion.[/QUOTE]

thats a pretty low pain Probably has snow in it now :elf_moon:
Hows the snow in gods country Chris


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Just spent 2.5 hrs on the pond making it skateable again. 12 inches of the fun stuff.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*3D rules*

I have to agree the biggest issue with low turnout is that there are just to many shoots on the same weekend. (that's why I miss Royal City)
But as for the new 3D rules guys will be able to shoot the speeds they want with the gear they want. If they want to use Hunting gear they can shoot hunter class. 4" fletch with screw in points,pins and a 12" stab. at 40 yard max is what most guys hunt with.
I shoot a bit of IBO in the States and it works well there. I also think it's not a bad idea to stay close to FCA rules.
Give it a season, I think it will work out okay.

Dave


----------

